# Bud rot



## FUM (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm really to busy to look this up. I read some where that after you cut  rot out that you should hang in a warm room. I can't recall if that heats 70 or 90 deg.s. We're having a great harvest here. I hope that everyone else is to. GREEN BLESSINGS.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 11, 2011)

FUM said:
			
		

> I'm really to busy to look this up. I read some where that after you cut  rot out that you should hang in a warm room. I can't recall if that heats 70 or 90 deg.s. We're having a great harvest here. I hope that everyone else is to. GREEN BLESSINGS.


 
Once you cut out the rot dry it as quick as possible or it will spread.

70 is fine, its humidity that you must keep low or that stuff will spread fast.


----------



## FUM (Oct 11, 2011)

I found that heat in oven should be 150. Now there is NO mold/budrot on these nug's,but they were next to it. Of course we don't want any to live thus the "QUICK DRY". New question. At what temp. kills this mold, and how lones it take.ty.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 11, 2011)

depends on the size of buds on how long to dry...I wouldnt use the oven unless you put in a brown bag and add some holes..like *Dubbman *said..Humidity is what we dont want ...I would shoot for close to 80f and add a asculateing fan for air movement


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## FUM (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you Growdude.I went and out and got me a mini dehumidifier and two driZair. They both work on same principle. The cheep little driZair work as well as the dehumidifier, in case any one's wondering. It's all good.  I'm hope that your harvest(s) are doing great. Green blessings.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 12, 2011)

I live next door to the DriZair manufacturer, use them in my boats my campers etc, never thought about the grow room.  good tip.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 12, 2011)

FUM said:
			
		

> I found that heat in oven should be 150. Now there is NO mold/budrot on these nug's,but they were next to it. Of course we don't want any to live thus the "QUICK DRY". New question. At what temp. kills this mold, and how lones it take.ty.



I do not believe that you can kill mold like that.  This is the reason that people make iso hash and the like from moldy bud.


----------



## FUM (Oct 13, 2011)

WHAT The HempGodess!?!? People use that moldy bud for hash and smoke that stuff??? Won't that smoke kill them???


----------



## Graywolf (Oct 17, 2011)

Botrytis is the same mold that produces Noble Rot in grapes, used to produce the Grand Crus, and and doesn't produce pernicious aflatoxins.  Tastes like ****, but doesn't kill you.

We salvage Botrytis bud by making oil and filtering at 0.2 microns, which removes the mold material and spores, as well as any bacteria.  That removes the smell and taste.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 17, 2011)

Graywolf said:
			
		

> Botrytis is the same mold that produces Noble Rot in grapes, used to produce the Grand Crus, and and doesn't produce pernicious aflatoxins. Tastes like ****, but doesn't kill you.
> 
> We salvage Botrytis bud by making oil and filtering at 0.2 microns, which removes the mold material and spores, as well as any bacteria. That removes the smell and taste.


 
Great info, so far I ended up with probably 3/4 of a ounce that rotted, I'm watching close, and harvesting some early, I cut alot of leaves in the GreenToo today, no rot in there yet, lots of pop corn bud, pop corn gets lots of air circulation and doesn't seem to rot as quickly.


----------



## FUM (Oct 20, 2011)

Your oh so right skagitmagic. I went to bed one night and all the plants looked great. When I got woke up and went out to check the gal's one of the AK48 had bud rot on about 1/8 of top buds, just mainly all tops. I freaked out.  I was so relived when The Hemp Goddess said that all this bud was not waisted,and that it was ok to use for ISO hash. Fred Myer's has 91% Alcohol that works great.lol. All was not lost and it's great black hash. THANK YOU HEMP GODDES.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 21, 2011)

FUM said:
			
		

> Your oh so right skagitmagic. I went to bed one night and all the plants looked great. When I got woke up and went out to check the gal's one of the AK48 had bud rot on about 1/8 of top buds, just mainly all tops. I freaked out. I was so relived when The Hemp Goddess said that all this bud was not waisted,and that it was ok to use for ISO hash. Fred Myer's has 90% Alcohol that works great.lol. All was not lost and it's great black hash. THANK YOU HEMP GODDES.


 
 Gonna check that out at freddy's, I shop alot there. I'd like to make some Iso Hash, or maybe BHO.


----------

